# Question: Electronic View Finder brightness Canon Ros R



## daniela (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Guys!

How bright is the Electronic View Finder of the EOS R comapered with the Sony Alpha 7 III?
In bright light, the Electronic View Finder of the Sony Alpha 7 III is very dark and all colurs seem to be grey&blueish for me. 
Is the EOS R Electronic View Finder better working in bright light condition?

If anyone owns both cameras, I´d be pleased to read if it is better - or not.

Thank you a lot
Daniela


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2018)

My EVF for my EOS-R is not as bright as I'd like when using it with glasses directly in bright sunlight. As long as the sun is not reflecting from my glasses, I have no problem in bright light, just when the sun is hitting the front or side of my glasses. I've never noticed the issue with my OVF cameras, I might try today and see if they do the same thing. I was using photogray glasses, but started using plain clear ones and it helped slightly.

I have turned the EVF to full brightness, it can be adjusted separately from the rear LCD.

Other than that, I'm pretty pleased with my ability to view the OVF. I was intending to put my eye cup that is intended for glasses on the camera, but the eyecup has screws that attach it, and I did not want to experiment with removing it and trying the other, since I had a lot of other things to get done.

I also wonder if LCD protective glass covers for the 5D MK IV or SL-2 fit the LCD of the R. I may trace my 5D IV LCD to see how it compares. I have a spare glass cover that I just checked but it is slightly larger than my 5D MK IV screen, it might be for my SL2, its not marked for camera model. My R is out in my studio, so I'll have to go out and check.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 21, 2018)

I cannot compare it to other mirrorless. This is the first mirrorless I've used. But, I would be really surprised if you think the EVF is not bright enough.

I have my EVF set to the lowest brightness. And I shot outside in the sun today with no problems at all. I do not wear glasses.


----------

